# How to get out of Chicago?...



## CainNoAbel (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm looking to begin traveling on foot in April, and need any advice you guys are willing to offer. I know it's probably tempting to say " walk out of tbe door and don't look back", but please don't lol. 

I'm not asking how to be a vagabond. I'm looking for general tips on how I can get out of Chicago and maybe head towards Colorado (please let me know if that's a bad idea). Here's something from my new profile page to give you an idea about my current situation...

" Currently living in Chicago, Illinois. The windy city. Chiraq. Whatever people are calling it these days...

I've always felt like an alien. You know that feeling of being alone even though you may be surrounded by people who care about you? That's how I've felt my entire life. As though im on a completely different wavelength than the people around me. I listen to a wide variety of music ranging from rap to rock. I read for enjoyment. I like to walk through forests and I feel at home in nature. I don't use social media ( aside from this and reddit, which I believe do count as social media platforms). Etc. These things confuse and disgust those around me. " That's some white people shit " they say, without even a little consideration. I wish to meet people who aren't so closed minded.

I also dont agree with the current system of slaving for capitalism and consumerism that's currently in place. I'm sure many of the individuals here can resonate with that at least a bit. I cannot fit in with the crowd who's willing to slave away a majority of their lives. Those who are content with the current state of things as long as they can buy the next iPhone. I seek a means to use my time to gain knowledge about the world around me, and uncover my inner truth. 

I'm planning to start traveling on foot in about early April. This will be both out of interest in the lifestyle, and necessity. I expect to be without a place to stay when April comes along due to personal issues, lack of income, and having differing viewpoints with the people I currently stay with. Hopefully I have some money by then. 

I have no experience hitchhiking around, but I have been homeless and impoverished at many points in my life. I've also been reading a ton about traveling on r/vagabond on reddit. I've always wanted to travel since I was a little afro wearing kid. I know this path won't be easy, but I also know I'll gain a lot from it. I'd rather struggle on the road and embrace the beauty of nature than continue to struggle in this city that I've grown tired of.

I apologize if this isn't the correct place to post this. I'm not familiar with this forum.


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah nature is a beautiful and amazing beast. Absolutely perfect with no effort. You sound like you're on the path you need to be on and know it, friend. Happy travels.


----------



## CainNoAbel (Feb 11, 2018)

Carlvanguyrios said:


> Yeah nature is a beautiful and amazing beast. Absolutely perfect with no effort. You sound like you're on the path you need to be on and know it, friend. Happy travels.



Yeah man. I've always been that guy in my group of friends that's like " let's go chill at the forest preserve." or " let's go outside and go here" while everyone else was scared of being in the woods and wanted to stay inside and watch TV. Not even wanting to smoke outside unless it was completely necessary. It got to the point where I'd just walk to the woods by myself to just explore and smoke a joint. 

Then, by the end of last summer, I kinda just became a complete loner. I didn't hang out with a lot of people then, but now I just chill by myself because my interests and beliefs have become so much different from the people in my small group of friends. I've grown more comfortable in solitude, or with the occasional like minded person I run into on my walks around the city. I now realize the amount of freedom you have when you can just say " i wanna go here" and there's no one to contend with your decision. I feel like traveling will only magnify that freedom.

Happy travels to you as well. Be smooth out there bro


----------



## CainNoAbel (Feb 11, 2018)

Someone on reddit advised me to head south first rather than west. So I'll be headed to New Orleans instead. This seems like a good idea since I could meet fellow travelers with more certainty there.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 11, 2018)

What area of Chicago are you leaving from? Are you opposed to taking public transit? If you're heading south with walking in mind I would recommend taking CTA, Pace, or the Metra system to get as far away from the city as possible. You could even take an Amtrak out to Dwight.

Try looking into Historic Route 66, you could walk that for most of the length of Illinois. It's great for bike touring so I figure that would translate well into walking and if you change your mind and want to try hitch hiking you'll be within walking distance of i-55.


----------



## CainNoAbel (Feb 11, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> What area of Chicago are you leaving from? Are you opposed to taking public transit? If you're heading south with walking in mind I would recommend taking CTA, Pace, or the Metra system to get as far away from the city as possible. You could even take an Amtrak out to Dwight.
> 
> Try looking into Historic Route 66, you could walk that for most of the length of Illinois. It's great for bike touring so I figure that would translate well into walking and if you change your mind and want to try hitch hiking you'll be within walking distance of i-55.



Yea if I'm not too broke, i was definitely gonna use transport to get as far south as possible. Im currently up north in West Town. Like a 20-30min walk from the downtown area.

From what I've read, Illinois isn't one of the better places for travelers. Or maybe I'm getting it mixed up with Indiana. I'm honestly not a fan of either state lol

Thanks for the advice. I'll check out historic route 66 and i-55


----------



## Minky (Feb 11, 2018)

CainNoAbel said:


> Yea if I'm not too broke, i was definitely gonna use transport to get as far south as possible. Im currently up north in West Town. Like a 20-30min walk from the downtown area.
> 
> From what I've read, Illinois isn't one of the better places for travelers. Or maybe I'm getting it mixed up with Indiana. I'm honestly not a fan of either state lol
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll check out historic route 66 and i-55


Good luck with your travels.
Being out in the wild has always had a calming effect on me.
Keep us posted on your travels!


----------



## CainNoAbel (Feb 11, 2018)

Minky said:


> Good luck with your travels.
> Being out in the wild has always had a calming effect on me.
> Keep us posted on your travels!



Yea I definitely will bro. I plan to become a regular member here and on the r/vagabond subreddit. I also plan on writing poems and short stories to manifest the way im feeling throughout the journey. I've e recently started doing that and discovered it's very therapeutic to express yourself through art. I may post some at some point.

Good luck to you as well. Be smooth out here


----------



## japanarchist (Feb 11, 2018)

Just leave. Sometimes the only thing holding you back is yourself.


----------



## CainNoAbel (Feb 18, 2018)

Got this factory job from a temp agency after being dry for a few months. Worked yesterday and im on the list to work Monday. Good to know I wont have to be completely broke when I leave in April. Will be saving almost every penny for food money and the 2 or three travel supplies I need. Depending on how long this temp job lasts i can maybe get a REI pack, or at least something that'll be more travel worthy than a normal bookbag.

Not a fan of this mind numbing work. Basically stuck there for 8 hours barely doing anything when I could be spending the time reading something beneficial. Just have to stay focused on getting the supplies i need for the road to take my mind off of the drone work...

Almost there...


----------

